# Heading to Napa this weekend. Any good cycling routes you recommend?



## Tranzition (Jul 31, 2012)

Particularly looking for some rides where we can park somewhere and then ride away from the main highway(s). Something around a 30-60 miler would be good, with a water stop somewhere in the mix being a bonus...

Thanks!


----------



## AndreSF (Sep 23, 2013)

Go to Velo Vino. They have maps and supplies, make great espresso, and know the routes. They are very nice too. Also, it's a good place to end the ride. Wine, cheese and other goodies. There is usually ample parking on the street beside there. That's always our first stop.

Howell Mountain to Lake Berryessa is a great ride, though Howell Mountain has claimed my inner tubes a couple of times. Not sure what it has against me. Beautiful riding, and of course the wine aspect is outstanding. It can get pretty hot, so keep extra sunscreen and H2O around.

Bike Ride Profile | bam bam double flat near Saint Helena | Times and Records | Strava

I hit a massive pothole bombing the backside of Howell Mountain and got a double flat (with only one tube :-/ ) Took some time to get going again, but even so, it was a great ride!

Good luck!



Tranzition said:


> Particularly looking for some rides where we can park somewhere and then ride away from the main highway(s). Something around a 30-60 miler would be good, with a water stop somewhere in the mix being a bonus...
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## Tranzition (Jul 31, 2012)

Thanks for the tip about Velo Vino! That made for the perfect parking/starting point.

The gf and did the Pope Valley Loop, which was beautiful. Though we missed the turn for Ink Grade Road and ended up doing an extra 16 miles after doubling back. 

Thanks again!


----------



## AndreSF (Sep 23, 2013)

Glad it worked out! Nothing wrong with a little extra on a ride. Just means you get to eat more 



Tranzition said:


> Thanks for the tip about Velo Vino! That made for the perfect parking/starting point.
> 
> The gf and did the Pope Valley Loop, which was beautiful. Though we missed the turn for Ink Grade Road and ended up doing an extra 16 miles after doubling back.
> 
> Thanks again!


----------



## DasBoost (Aug 15, 2013)

Tranzition said:


> Particularly looking for some rides where we can park somewhere and then ride away from the main highway(s). Something around a 30-60 miler would be good, with a water stop somewhere in the mix being a bonus...
> 
> Thanks!


Aw man, I wish I had seen this earlier, I would have recommended some of the routes I like. Buhman Ave/Henry Rd/Old Sonoma Rd/ Thompson Ave is quickly becoming a fun route for me if I'm looking for something in Napa proper. Riding on 29 isn't bad, I'd actually recommend it over riding on Silverado Trail; many visitors that imbibe a bit too much seem to choose the Trail over 29, thinking it's not as heavily patrolled as the Hwy is and there tends to be more of a shoulder along 29 than the Trail. 

Pope Valley Loop and Ink Grade are fun, TdC and Tour of Napa hit those (Tour of Napa is this weekend actually  I've got some more miles to log before that. :biggrin5. 

Glad you had a great time though! :thumbsup:


----------

